# Texas vs green Texas



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I keep reading conflicing information elsewhere about Green Texas Chichlids and Texas Cichlids.
I see in your profiles that they're listed as 2 seperate fish with no photo for the Texas Cichlid. I just bought one labeled as "Texas Cichlid". Could anyone specify the difference in size/personality for the 2? The one I got is under 2". Can they be sexed before adulthood?
Here's mine if it helps any.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

Ksane,

It looks as though you have a Herichthys Cyanoguttatus. It seems a bit early to sex, but the lack of a black dorsal spot points to male. H. cyano is very similar to H. carpintis, physically. Cyano's get a bit larger maxing between 10-12 inches, whereas carpintis seem to stay around 10 inches. On the whole, carpintis seem to be a bit more aggressive than their larger cousins.

Either way, both are great fish and stunning as adults.

~Rush~


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks like a male cyanoguttatus to me.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

Rush! My hero lol! I didn't see this answer til I'd already talked to you 'on the other side of town'  Gage, thank you, too. 
I've already figured out how to arrange the tanks to get this guy into a 6' tank (130 g). 
Big questison...I keep reading how "aggressive" they are. He's only 2" now, if I get him in with my 9" common Plec ASAP, can I hope he won't pick on him later? How about a 4" Raphael Cat also?


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

he should be perfectly fine going in with the larger pleco and cat. Even if he has 6 inches, it would work fine, IMO.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

cichlids generally ignore pleco's if they aren't hoarding in on their eggs, even then pleco's are armored catfish and shouldn't catch much damage from the texas.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

Well that's good to know. My Oscar never did leave this Plec alone and the Plec ended up with new chunks missing out of his fins every day. That's why I was concerned about how the Texas would be if I didn't raise him *with the Plec and Raphael.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree with the others. My tex ignores pretty much any fish unless they are in his territory, or pose a threat to him. Plecs and cats are on the 'ignore' list.


----------

